# Custom T-Shirts?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure where this should be at in the forums so move it if you need to.

Does anybody know of any cheap places where you can get quality T-Shirts made with a picture and text of your choice? If so how much do they charge for a bundle of 10? 

Thanks,
PW


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty pricey at 10, you get much better breaks when you're a 100 or even better.
I would check locally 1st.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Out here, I use a company called Printing Safari. Decent prices. I have seen the ads for the yudu, which would allow you to make your own prints. Don't know how much it costs but its worth looking into.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmm well i would get 100 if i had 100 actors lol im recruiting a total of 10 and want to give something to show thanks lol


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

if your still looking for T-Shirts i remember hearing about this site:http://rushtshirts.com/

i have never personally ordered form them (thought about it) so Im unsure of the pricing

hope it helps :jol:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just ordered T-shirts for our employees a few days ago from a local shop. We had to pay for the silkscreen setup - $10 per color. The shirts were only $11.00 a piece, although we did have to order at least 20 to get that price. Not sure if that price is typical - it was just the best deal I could find locally.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I suggest checking out local business first. You may be lucky enough to have the t-shirt give you a discount in place of them putting their logo on the back of the shirts. Also, consider shipping costs when ordering online.
:jol:.


----------



## Rohr Manor (Jul 5, 2009)

I have used this website.. http://www.customink.com
They will give you a quote after you design your T-shirt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

U can also make your own silkscreen and print your own. I did this when I was..umm..12?? LOL.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

It might be cheaper and quicker to use heat transfers. They make them for both Black and White fabrick. They don't last for more than 2 years but its cheap and kind of DIY. You just print them out on your printer and iron on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scourge's suggestion is a good one, particularly if you only need 10 shirts. Watch for a T-shirt sale at Michael's (they've had them at two shirts for $5.00). Print out a design on heat transfers, and you'll be set to go.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I order a minimum 100 at a time and pay about $6.50 for each completed shirt. We give them away to the staff and sell on-site for $13, which helps cut back on our overall costs. As for t-shirt costs, each color added is an additional charge. We usually stick to two colors. And from experience, stay away from black t-shirts. Most colors have to have a base screen of white to get the desired color to show up against the black ==> $$$$. Our most popular t-shirts in the past were the neons - green, yellow, orange. 

And last, I use a local "sports uniform" place - it's much more convenient. Find your best local price, go talk to them about options, talk to them about your design, and give them plenty of time to order the shirts, make the screens, paint them. These places are usually pretty busy this time of year so give them enough lead time.


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Where I am, in NC, I just got t-shirts from a place that only uses handicapped employees. They were the best prices ($5 per completed shirt) and amazingly fast. I did have one minor glitch with them but the guy was amazing. He went right back to the shop, printed another one, and brought it to me- still hot, for no additional charge. He had misunderstood the order and printed too many shirts but only charged me for what I had ordered- so essentially I got 6 shirts free. 

If it's an option in your area you might want to check at colleges if they have art programs, organizations that work with the handicapped, and other local community service based businesses. Those places tend to need the work, give great prices on tiny orders, and have excellent customer service.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Eh to much money for just T-Shirts considering I wouldn't need more than 10 so whatever lol I already have a list of $500 for this year plus the $300 list from last year that i completed sooo I'll just forget about this T-Shirt thing 

Any really cheap things I could get them? Like a hat or something lol I do not know what is cheap when it comes to this stuff


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try Oriental Trading Company. They have a web site and offer seasonal items that are inexpensive and fun. They probably don't have too much in the way of Halloween items this time of year, but it's worth a look.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> Eh to much money for just T-Shirts considering I wouldn't need more than 10 so whatever lol I already have a list of $500 for this year plus the $300 list from last year that i completed sooo I'll just forget about this T-Shirt thing
> 
> Any really cheap things I could get them? Like a hat or something lol I do not know what is cheap when it comes to this stuff


(Decent) Hats will probably cost as much or more than t-shirts.

Dude! Are you kidding me?!

YOU MAKE PROPS!

Do you realize how special and unique it would be if each of them received a corpsed-outmache/foam skull personally made by you? You could hand-sign them or even go to a local trophy shop and have those little gold-plated placards printed to go on them.


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

How detailed is your design? You can cut the shape out of wax paper then iron the paper onto the t-shirt and spray paint it = custom shirt, cost ~ $2.00


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Heck throw them a party on a weekend after you do your haunt. You can serve them. Most cheap stuff doesn't get used that much, and most folks I know never have enough time to relax and have fun. Take them bowling and feed them pizza if you can't cook!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I still think the t shirts would be inexpensive...I get 'em for $1 at WalMart..printer transfer paper isn't that expensive (look for sales at Staples, etc..I found mine on clearance at CVS pharmacy and at locla grocery store). Easy, fast, cheap. Just how I like most things.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

tot13 said:


> (Decent) Hats will probably cost as much or more than t-shirts.
> 
> Dude! Are you kidding me?!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha man yes that is a very very good idea but I already have a huge list to do and adding 10+ corpsed props just seems like so much more work but i really like that idea... Also I forget who posted it but someone said waxpaper? Does that really work? If so then I may try it once or twice


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

Yes wax paper does work. Check this for step by step
http://www.instructables.com/id/Stencil-Shirts-with-Freezer-Paper/

I have always used wax paper, but they use freezer... YMMV


----------

